Ask HN: private open source social networks for family use? - valevk
======
higherpurpose
RetroShare is probably the only one more or less "finished" right now. There
is also a similar one from FSF called GnuNet, and a very Twitter-like
alternative called Twister, but they are both pretty alpha. If you also want a
Skype alternative there's Jitsi, and a new one called Tox, but I haven't
looked much into it. I think it's also pretty alpha.

[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/)

[https://gnunet.org/](https://gnunet.org/)

[http://twister.net.co/](http://twister.net.co/)

[https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/)

[http://tox.im/en](http://tox.im/en)

For mobile you can take your pick from these:

[https://missingm.co/2014/02/fighting-dishfire-the-state-
of-m...](https://missingm.co/2014/02/fighting-dishfire-the-state-of-mobile-
cross-platform-encrypted-messaging/)

~~~
valevk
Jitsi as a Skype alternative looks great.

I think I'll go with twister. From what I saw at first glance, it looks easy
enough for my non-techy relatives to use. Although the installation looks
troublesome...

Do you happen to know a server-based alternative? I would host it on my own
machine, and use SSL.

------
zbruhnke
check out social engine ... pretty good one
[http://socialengine.com](http://socialengine.com)

~~~
valevk
Looks nice, but it's a little too expensive for me ($299).

